# Magázni, tegezni angolul



## tomtombp

Mivel az angolban nem létezik magázás és tegezés, van ezekre egyáltalán angol szó? Ti mit használtok, ha angolul kell elmagyarázni ezeket a magyar (német, orosz, stb.) módokat?


----------



## Olivier0

Angolul _formal_ / _informal_ módon beszélni?
Úgy is lehet érzékeltetni, hogy _call by first name_ / _last name_.
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

Olivier0 said:


> Angolul _formal_ / _informal_ módon beszélni?
> Úgy is lehet érzékeltetni, hogy _call by first name_ / _last name_.
> -- Olivier


Köszi, egyik sem fedi le igazán amit kell szerintem


----------



## Encolpius

Nem fedi, de hét éve járok erre az oldalra, és mindenki a formal/informal kifejezést használja és úgy tűnik meg is érti.


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Nem fedi, de hét éve járok erre az oldalra, és mindenki a formal/informal kifejezést használja és úgy tűnik meg is érti.


Igen, valószínűleg jobb híján


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, "formal/informal addressing" (of someone). 
A fórumon egyébként elég sok ilyen témájú topikot találni, pl ez. (Nem ez a legtalálóbb, de amire gondoltam, nem láttam.) 
Ha megpróbálod az Advanced Search (fölülről a második kék csík jobb szélén) funkciót használni ezekkel a szavakkal (jobb, ha csak az egyikkel), akkor láthatod, hogy fórumszerte mennyiszer volt már szó róla. Ez nyilván minden olyan anyanyelvűnek problémája az angolban, akiknél olyan (jellegű) a különbség, mint a magyarban.


----------



## tomtombp

Köszönöm. Az "addressing"-et hozzátéve a "formal"/"informal" már egészen kifejezőnek tűnik. A keresést próbáltam, igaz csak a magyar "tegezés" szóra, most hogy már tudom mi az angol megfelelője, visszafelé már könnyebb lenne, de egyúttal értelmét is vesztette


----------



## francisgranada

Az érdekesség kedvéért: a Sztaki online szótárban a _tegezésre _találtam olyat, hogy "theeing" és "thouing". Sohasem találkoztam ezekkel a szavakkal, de gondolom, hogy csak az angol "thee/thou" régi alakok használatára utalnak, nem a tegezésre általában.


----------



## Zsanna

... vagy valahol a kettő között. 
Nézzétek meg ezt (EO fórum) hátha többet megértetek belőle, mint én.


----------

